# Daily Routine



## GinaB (24 October 2006)

I have just started my BHS Horse Owners Course Level 1 (Yes, I do like to dream that someday I will own and horse and need this!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and for homework we have to write a daily routine for either one or two horses. This means for either a weekend or a weekday that you're not be interrupted by work, having to go shopping etc. The whole day just for the horse. (Not including if going competing)

So I was wondering could anyone give me a rough idea of their daily routines for their horse/horses? Eg what times you do different things?

It would be of a great help! Thank you


----------



## Oaksflight (24 October 2006)

Typical mid-day week in winter for me (when I was at school):
6.45am - morning feed (if any at all), change rug
7am - turn out
7.10am - muck out
11am - bring in from field, change rugs, pick out feed, hose down legs
11.05am - in stable with haynet and rack of hay
4pm - groom and tack up
4.20pm - ride
5.20pm - untack, put in stable, groom off, rug up
5.40pm - clean off tack, wash bit, prepare feed for current evening and next morning.
6.20pm - feed 
6.30pm - put up haynet and fill hay rack

Obviously I'd fill water too as required but have automatics.


----------



## Happytohack (24 October 2006)

Here is my rough routine for my 4 horses (only one of which is worked).  They are kept at home and are in at night and out in the day.

6.45 a.m. - Feed and give slice of hay each.  
8.30 a.m. - Groom, tack up and hack out one horse.
10.00 a.m. - Turn all 4 horses out. &amp; pooh pick field from day before.
10.30 a.m. - Muck out (they are all one rubber matting and have beds of shavings &amp; chopped extracted straw).  I pick up droppings daily and bottom two beds each day.
6.00 p.m. - Get horses in, feed &amp; fill up haybars, groom &amp; pick out 16 muddy feet!
10.00 p.m. - check water, top up haybars, skip out and kiss goodnight!

Hope this helps.


----------



## spotty_pony (24 October 2006)

well, ours are on full livery so we don't really have a routine. In the weeks, we go up about 6 or 7 to groom and ride them and in the hols and weekends I'm up there all day (cleaning tack, riding, grooming, bathing and generally pampering them!)


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (24 October 2006)

7am-Feed, Pick hoovies out and rerug before turning out.
4:30-Muck out, Water, Hay, Perfect my bed till its ruler straight!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




5:30-Do a training session with him, Feed, Pick Hoovies, Re Rug, Clean any tack used, and turn out boots, Hang rugs to dry etc. Put him to bed. Every few days quickly poo pick.
6:30-Heaps of huggles good night and drag my self off the yard!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Weekends and holidays i give him an extra haynet in exchange for a sleep in till 8:30!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Tend to muck out and do training session in the mornings too.


----------



## allijudd (24 October 2006)

9am...turn out if required
after this muck out 3 beds and leave up in amongst making copious cups of tea....
bring in and ride about 3ish
4ish...put down beds, add more straw, hay and water
5ish...bring in
530 ish..feed 
9ish...say goodnight...close gate etc etc


----------



## Blackhawk (24 October 2006)

7am: feed, groom, change rugs, turnout.
8am: muck out, refill water buckets and hay nets.
9amoo pick field.

1pm: bring first horse in, tack up, ride.
2pm: Turn first horse back out, bring second horse in, ride.
3pm: turn second horse out.
5pm: prepare feed, bring them in, strap them, change rugs and put them to bed.
6pm: in my living room with a cuppa 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I change rugs as necessary thorugh the day as I keep them at home. I usally also will check on them again in the evening.


----------



## elsielouise (24 October 2006)

learnt my stable management working in NZ racing yards so this my ideal day tho' sometimes work gets in the way sadly!

7am feed
leave horse to eat while I drink coffee 
7.30 tie horse up and muck out
8 am groom
8.30 tack up and 20 mins school before hour to hour and half hack

10.00 am return cooled off, groom again rug and turn out 10.15

10.30 clean tack thoroughly

11.00 check feed supplies find out need some random thing requiring visit to tack shop

return 1 pm having bought fantastic pair of bargain jodhs.

1.30 pm eat chocolate and admire horse in field

1.35pm eat more chocolate and notice horse now resembles hippo. memo to self to buy rug with hood inhstead of jodhs next time in feed shop.

carry on eating cholcolate, nattering with friends and generally not doing anything worthwhile until bringing in time (it's winter)

5pm put bed down do hay and water.
5.30pm catch horse
hose off feet being careful not to wet legs (I love my pony but an NOT touching that much mud).
pick feet out
yet more grooming of parts where rug might rub
swap rugs
6pm feed

8pm check and fill hay where necc give carrot /kiss/telling off for rolling in mud..


If my horses are at home then I like to to a last minute check at midnight which is when they'd get a carrot but they're on livery ten mins drive away so 8pm is the last check. Not ideal really but  I live with the guilt.


Hope there's something useful in there.


----------



## Weezy (24 October 2006)

7-30 Horses fed and hayed
8-30 Turn out one skip her out (I do this for someone else)
9-00 Groom off, tack up and ride
10-00ish Return from riding, groom off, turn out
10-15 muck out, add straw, empty water buckets, scrub and refill, hay up for evening, make feeds for evening and following morning, sweep yard, clean tack etc

4-30pm Bring in, pick out hooves, groom off if wearing a rug (like tonight) otherwise I leave be

5pm feed

9-30 horses are hayed

However this changes if the horses are in for the day as I skip out twice more etc, horse on walker and ridden


----------



## princesskelly (24 October 2006)

poppy is  turned out and mucked out in morning.so in the afternoon i
get to yard for about 2-2.30 
pull down bed and add more straw.(bed left up to let floor dry)
fill water buckets and make feeds
get poppy in and ride 
then she has good groom when we finished riding.
give her hay net (which is all ready filled i just hide it from her before we ride!)
rug 
feed
home for about 5-5.30
sometimes she is keep in for a couple of days in winter so i re do bed in the afternoon.everything else stays the same.


----------



## tormor (24 October 2006)

7.30- feed
8.00- turnout, muck out leave bed up to dry
3.30- put bed down and make haynet
4.00- Bring horse in groom/hose mud off and pick feet out
4.30- 5.30 ride, leave to cool down
6.30- feed, redo haynet and say goodnight
This is both week and weekend


----------



## druid (24 October 2006)

Mine is very un-BHS!!

(I have 3 horses living out 24/7)

Anywhere between 6.30am and 8.30am - assess all equines still breathing (not so pushed on the oul' standing thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




), check water buckets (3 x 100l trugs) &amp; refill, change rugs as nessecary.

If riding - 3.30pm catch, clean bits where tack goes and ride if hunting the next day wash and field plait tail

7.30pm - drain oats, collect feed buckets, mix feed.
7.45pm - sort horses into correct feeding pens &amp; feed, refill water buckets. (Brother does hay at this point)
8.00pm - change rugs if nessecary &amp; return equines to communal field...


----------



## mandy4727 (24 October 2006)

Weekdays.
Get to farm at 8.15am
Me - take off oldie's stable rug and put turnout rug on.
Take to field and turnout.  Fill his water and go and muck him out. He is on nedzbed and very clean so takes about 2 minutes (all poos at one side), into wheelbarrow about half a barrow.  Sweep back the clean where he wees (middle only as a gelding).
Daughter.  Takes filly's stable rug off and puts turnout rug on.  Takes up to field which is a good 5 minute walk whilst I muck her out.  Throw all clean straw up around the side.  Wet and poos all out every day.  Usually lazy and leave a door to move when I get there at night.  Leave stables at 8.40 take daughter to school and get me to work for 9.00.

Weekend.  Same.  Spend much more time bottoming the stables and disinfect them and wash floors. Leaving bedding up to dry.  Clean all water buckets out and tidy out feed room.

Evenings - Weekdays.  Put beds straight and down with refills where required.  Fill haynets whilst water tubs are filling.  Put stuff back in and go and get the neddies.  Take turnout rugs off.  Pick feet out, groom, spend time with.  Stable rugs on and tea.  Bedtime.  
Old gelding doesn't have any work done with him as nearly 40.  But filly has some work done with her in sand paddock even if only 10 mins.  Walk, stand, back.  Trot.  walking over poles, plastic bags, around bikes, and other spooky stuff.  Just teaching her various stuff for when she is older.  

Get home about 7.30 from 6.00pm and start tea and housework.  God didn't realise I did so much. All time to military precision and pray i doesn't go wrong.


----------



## Petrie (25 October 2006)

The professional yards that I've been on generally stick to a routine like this one:

7.30 Feed, hay, waters
8.00 Muck out
9.00 quick groom, tack up, ride horses, or turn out

12.30 Slice of hay, maybe feed if they have 3 feeds a day, skip out as necessary, bring horses in if turned out

1pm Lunch break

2pm  All horses proper groom

3.30pm start setting fair for evening, skipping out, adjusting rugs, hay, water.

5pm  Feed

9pm Last check


----------

